# The Mount Hospital, Eastleigh, Southampton



## shipwreck (Jun 5, 2011)

Visited today in the rain with Waley-Bean. Our timing could not have been more perfect, as a workman was in the process of bricking up the windows of the old victorian building, and let us have a quick look around. So on with the pics. Pic heavy!


----------



## urbanisle (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice pics, like the fire escape picture. great staircases. I must have a secret staircase fetish


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 6, 2011)

The pics turned out really nice!


----------



## bexsfl (Jun 6, 2011)

nice pics  i went last week and was about to go in that building but then decided to look at summin else first. and im glad we did because as we went round the back of another building we heard banging and shouting so hid behind a bush and saw two middle aged chav blokes with hammers just smashing everything they came across! then they went straight into that building and i could hear repetitive banging on metal (stealing copper???) so we wondered around a bit longer but they sounded angry so decided to leave  but still enjoyed what i did get to see. thanks for your help


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks an interesting expore!


----------



## shipwreck (Jun 6, 2011)

bexsfl said:


> nice pics  i went last week and was about to go in that building but then decided to look at summin else first. and im glad we did because as we went round the back of another building we heard banging and shouting so hid behind a bush and saw two middle aged chav blokes with hammers just smashing everything they came across! then they went straight into that building and i could hear repetitive banging on metal (stealing copper???) so we wondered around a bit longer but they sounded angry so decided to leave  but still enjoyed what i did get to see. thanks for your help



This place was so trashed. We saw in one of the lodge houses a room full of roof lead, and a room full of doors. Either the pikeys were going to collect later or hidden for safe keeping. Either way, a shame they have to trash the old antiquey stuff!


----------



## waley_bean (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah wonder why they never went back for that. Looks like someone made special effort to hide it. lol.


----------

